# Tizen?



## ncobs (Sep 13, 2011)

Any chance that some of the devs are gonna work on porting the new Tizen 1 over to our phones? Obviously I don't know a ton about it, just curious.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

I highly doubt it. Doing anything other than mods of stock Sense is a bitch for the thunderbolt, and development is dying for it.


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> I highly doubt it. Doing anything other than mods of stock Sense is a bitch for the thunderbolt, and development is dying for it.


Where is development dying? I still see new roms coming out and decay still working on the ones out. I think you're thinking about the Droid charge or the LG revolution LOL

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ncobs (Sep 13, 2011)

It has teetered off a bit, I'm sure once ics is working radio wise it'll pick back up for a while.


----------



## JDely31 (Jun 18, 2011)

Dead????? I see at least 7 roms that have been updated in the last month & that's not counting Thundershed. I am grateful to all the devs for doing anything because I lack the knowledge to do it myself.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

Most people don't realize that almost everything has been done ROM wise to the bolt and many roms are on the final build not to be messed with. With that said every time we get a new leak the guys head back in and see what they can do with the new stuff they got from the leak. So please its not dead or even close. Hell the d1 and dinc still get roms made. This is like the 6th or 7th time i saw someone say bolt development was dead or dying. If only they take the time and look at the dev section to see what's out there.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ameshican (Jun 10, 2011)

Hate to stray off topic but I think it has to be cleared up. Modding won't be dead for a long time for the Tbolt but development is without a doubt dead, for the time being. GB AOSP, CM7, Sense 2.1, 3.0, and 3.5 are finished as far as being developed. What's happening is older roms are merely being recycled. Some are being stripped, themed, throwing in a batt mod, adding some well known prop edits, adding an app or two and throwing in a custom launcher for a "de-sensed" rom. This is why people feel like there isn't anything new and why development is dead. Thunderbolt development will be revived when ICS is dropped.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## villae81 (Aug 13, 2011)

I think they meant dead as in this forum is dead thunderbolt section anyways

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

villae81 said:


> I think they meant dead as in this forum is dead thunderbolt section anyways
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


Wow just wow. You really going to sit there and type that? So I must be imagining all these current topics going on right now including this one in the bolt section. Again you want to see dead go over to the charge forum that's dead.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ncobs (Sep 13, 2011)

I don't think the charge was ever alive  Anybody know much about Tizen? I've read the features but haven't seen any screenshots.


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

I randomly clicked the ODN link in the bottom left corner and look what I found!
(0% Sarcasm it was a random whim and find.)


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Ameshican said:


> Hate to stray off topic but I think it has to be cleared up. Modding won't be dead for a long time for the Tbolt but development is without a doubt dead, for the time being. GB AOSP, CM7, Sense 2.1, 3.0, and 3.5 are finished as far as being developed. What's happening is older roms are merely being recycled. Some are being stripped, themed, throwing in a batt mod, adding some well known prop edits, adding an app or two and throwing in a custom launcher for a "de-sensed" rom. This is why people feel like there isn't anything new and why development is dead. Thunderbolt development will be revived when ICS is dropped.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


I agree


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Mattes said:


> I randomly clicked the ODN link in the bottom left corner and look what I found!
> (0% Sarcasm it was a random whim and find.)


Other than the OP, I think this was the only post that was on topic in the entire thread. Take your rants about development (or lack of) to another thread guys and stay on topic please.

Anyways....

Tizen is an OS being worked on by Intel, Samsung and some other development groups that were behind Meego, Maemo and Moblin, BadaOS which may or may not mean much to anyone in this thread. Tizen is a Linux based OS that uses html and javascript (similar to WebOS) to build apps along with native libraries built in C++ and such for the more heavy stuff (like games). To anyone that's not in development, that basically means it'll most likely run faster and have better battery life than Android. I had doubts about it amounting to much, but now that Samsung has joined on and merged Bada into it, then it might have a chance as an opensource alternative to Android.

The UI looks similar to android 2.3.x with Touchwiz on it (the Samsung influence), but in some ways it looks better. Not as nice looking as Android 4.0 though.

It also uses RPMs for packaging apps (for anyone familiar with that from Red Hat based linux distros).


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

yarly said:


> Other than the OP, I think this was the only post that was on topic in the entire thread. Take your rants about development (or lack of) to another thread guys and stay on topic please.
> 
> Anyways....
> 
> ...


Sent from my MZ609 using RootzWiki
Didn't know Tizen used RPMs. I started using Linux with Fedora, so I've always had a soft spot for Red Hat Linux distros.

I'd be interested in playing with Tizen but I'm not sure on what hardware. If the Xyboard development wasn't even deader than the thunderbolt, I'd play with it on that.


----------

